# Ok I changed kits look at this



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2014)

This is all toms fault for making these and putting this one in the auction now he has to supply me with awesome wood. Sanded to 600 and used BLO then ca finish. Cottonwood burl from toms auction. ( see he supplied kit and wood )

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2014)

WOW! Another great pen, Tony! 

Each pen you post makes me look forward even more to trading with you for a pen made by you a little bit down the road!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 6, 2014)

Really nice, Tony! You were smart to pursue that over call blanks... much better deal!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> Really nice, Tony! You were smart to pursue that over call blanks... much better deal!


Yeah I thought you would say that. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2014)

Sprung said:


> WOW! Another great pen, Tony!
> 
> Each pen you post makes me look forward even more to trading with you for a pen made by you a little bit down the road!


Pm me your address I'll get you something made up and you just catch me whenever.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Pm me your address I'll get you something made up and you just catch me whenever.



Right now we're officially in too much of a state of flux for that! We move in about 1 1/2 weeks, but our mail forwarding starts next week sometime. And I don't trust the USPS to forward nice things like that on properly. Once we're settled and I no longer fear a mail forward (or a pile of boxes and stuff as we unpack) causing it to potentially get lost, I'll hit you up then. Plus, then it'll be like an early Christmas at the new house when I get my first packages there, lol!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful Pen Tony ! You didn't waste any time getting after that pen lol . I bet you will be ordering more kits lolol


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Right now we're officially in too much of a state of flux for that! We move in about 1 1/2 weeks, but our mail forwarding starts next week sometime. And I don't trust the USPS to forward nice things like that on properly. Once we're settled and I no longer fear a mail forward (or a pile of boxes and stuff as we unpack) causing it to potentially get lost, I'll hit you up then. Plus, then it'll be like an early Christmas at the new house when I get my first packages there, lol!


Just let me know buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Beautiful Pen Tony ! You didn't waste any time getting after that pen lol . I bet you will be ordering more kits lolol


Actually ordered 6 fountain pen kits. Pastor wanted three I them and that's the kit he looked up so hmmmm it's all working out. Thanks so much for awesome wood tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 7, 2014)

Tom, you did a great looking piece of timber justice with great Form Fit, and Finish along with a nice choice of kit and plating to show off the timber.
Well done!

Les


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you les. Really starting to see the difference in awesome wood and not so awesome wood.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 7, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Tom, you did a great looking piece of timber justice with great Form Fit, and Finish along with a nice choice of kit and plating to show off the timber.
> Well done!
> 
> Les



I'm sure he meant you Tony.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

Ha I didn't see that. So either I'm tom or tiny ( according to you tom ) ha one day somebody will get my name right.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 7, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ha I didn't see that. So either I'm tom or tiny ( according to you tom ) ha one day somebody will get my name right.


Well I'm actually Tim........


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

I know what it is. Nobody is use to me. Posting a pen like this. Usually a bolt action. Usually it's Tim posting the majestic. I think I've showed this pen to everybody I know. Lol


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yep Tim Tom Tony Tiny that is a nice looking pen and awsome wood.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

